# Nusajaya Gym's?



## daand (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

Will be living in Legoland area from January onwards.
Anyone have any recommendations of decent gyms (meaning free squat rack, pull up bar, free weights, and a open work out area)?

Kind Regards, Daan


----------

